# Fall of the hobby



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So that makes four LFSs this year that have closed their doors or are in the process of selling. What is going on


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

LFS's have always come and gone. It's a tough business to make a living in, made worse by the advent of on-line shopping. Livestock isnt enough to sustain a business, and it's tough for any LFS to compete with Amazon and ebay. Add to that the fact that half the world spends its time preoccupied with screens of various sizes, and not engaging in real world activities such as hobbies. It all adds up to a situation where actual bricks and mortar establishments of many types are having a hard time.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

More than 4...but maybe a bit more than a year. Kramers, fish n more in guildford, puppies fish and critters, pet habitat in Coquitlam, ipu, multiplex, petceteras , fantasy, one closing in abbotsford I hear, mainly salt, 
It's as Tom says, but also yes price of leases, hydro, employees and benefits, usd exchange as all fish around the world are in usd funds, shipping fees risen, permit fees, cargo fees, 
But there's still a need for every day supplies . Big ticket items I believe most do online or go for sales on Boxing Day etc.
The hobby is still rated second to stamp and coin collecting and photography in top hobbies.
I'd say 90 percent of sales are introductory bread and butter fish , small tanks, etc.
We all started with a first tank and basic tropicals. A betta, neons, guppies etc. 
also the reintroduction of pst didn't help.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

This is also how I see it...
When I first start, you want a stingray, I order it, you check it and you take it home. I change you the price I told you. Then months down the road, I have to make sure it is stress free before taking home. Then months more, I have to make sure it eats live food before take home, then frozen food, then pellets... And all that, I still sell it at the same price. Any time there is a period of a tank holding a fish, the longer I hold, the more money I invest in it; water, electric, food, etc.

And selection of fish... 
It was a lot more interesting before as less fish was being imported... When African wasn't breed by most anyone, it is still good price to import them. But since they are very easy to breed, and the cost of importing went way up - freight, collecting, paperworks, it makes it harder for LFS to stock them. Like April said, bread and butter African, sure, but very few of those rare African comes in nowaday.

And cost of fish...
Besides bread and butter fish, everything went up. Supply and demand... there is no demand of very rare fish, you will think the supply cost will go down. As far as I can see and compare, it is not the case. Not in Canada, yet.

But I think people still going to keep fish. Just not as big as it was a few years back. I see now people are moving to biotope tank. A few monster tank monster fish keeper customers of mine actually gave up on their monster fish and did a SA biotope. Imagine a 300-500g tank with all smaller tetra, dwarf cichlids, apistogramma, corys, pencil, hatchets, angels, discus, all mix into one...


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I think there are still a substantial number of hobbyists out there. Within my work or friends circle, which isn't that big, I can think of at least 7 fish keepers. It coroborate what April and Charles said earlier, all of those people keep either bread and butter or are in a planted or biotype phase in the hobby. The biotype stuff and developments in lighting and co2 in hand last 10 years gave made the hobby very interesting.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't even know where to start...

Improper advice usually leads to failure for beginners. This prevents them from advancing because of failure in the initial stages of the hobby. And trust me even on this site there is a lot of bad advice. Fewer apostle or regulars that frequent an LFS hurts the ability to survive.

Also retailers willing to devalue livestock and dry goods to make a quick buck erode the bottom line for themselves and the whole community. Remember we are paying for animals that have been shipped here from literally the other side of the planet, and everyone needs to bear that in mind. 

Retailers have it rough in spring and summer the traditionally slower times for fish sales. So there is a fundamental need for something else to be sold just to keep the doors open. But that requires a bigger shop, high lease etc. 

You see my points though. I could go on suffice to say that Vancouver SHOULD be a Mecca for fish keeping. We are a transportation hub for Asia, cheap and clean water right out of the tap and a culturally diverse population.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear all the time from customers coming into my shop. We can't have aquariums in our condo or we moved to a condo so got rid of our big tank. Also most homes now have those nice laminate hardware floors that look so nice until water damage! 
Definitely planted tanks and nano and biotope have become more popular. Even j&l are now selling planted tank supply! Why? Saltwater has slowed a lot as prices on shipping etc have gotten so high which puts the livestock way up. I was told by a supplier that all across the country that stores have slowed on bringing in saltwater fish and higher end fish.
Higher end discus have slowed. More mid range strains and size and price are selling. 
Vancouver is the pacific rim landing place for sure. But Vancouver also has gotten so expensive to live people are watching their money. 
I know fish sell for higher prices back east.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I was sorry to see IPU Burnaby torn down rather than sold on as an lfs. There has been an lfs on that spot for years. Same with Fantasy Aquatics. I don't know if either place tried to sell it as a business before just having a fire sale on the fish and equipment.

I think one or two of the big box stores, like Petland in Port Coquitlam, realized the value of having a good manager and knowledgeable staff in their fish section. The manager at Petland PoCo brings in lots of non bread-and-butter fish, they take requests and do special orders, and give a 30 day guarantee on their fish stock. A lot of that has to do with the store depending on other pet product sales to make it work, as well as being part of a larger corporation. I have checked out all the big box pet stores in my area, and that is the only one I would trust to give good advice and sell healthy fish. In most of the other big box stores the staff have no clue about their fish.

It's not all doom and gloom though. A new independent lfs just started up in Langley, Fish Addicts. At first I thought it would be too far away for us, but it actually takes the same amount of time to get there as it does for us to go to Petland PoCo. This lfs seems to be taking a different approach to others I have been in. The owner, besides being very experienced and knowledgeable, is very customer service oriented. Unlike other lfs, he will give a store credit on trade-in fish, a nice bonus if you want to switch up the focus of your tank. He has one wall of tanks of his own, not-for-sale fish, which is great if you want to see what some of the juvies will look like as adults. Some of these fish he breeds, so you can also see the parent's of some of the stock for sale. He's also not just out to make a sale, and really cares about the success of your tank. There were a few types of fish my son was interested in, and he immediately told us we can't have them because they would get too big for our tank or would be too aggressive with the fish that we already have, maybe not as juvies but that down the road it wouldn't work out. His focus won't be the bread-and-butter fish (I hate that term!) although he has those too, but he is looking to focus on cichlids and africans, and bringing in unusual stock not carried elsewhere, and at very reasonable prices. Last time we were there he mentioned that he was putting small loaches and other such fish in his tanks that hold plants for sale, basically guaranteeing that there will be no snails, bba, or excess algae on the plants. I thought it was a great idea! Add to that selling food in bulk and offering trade-ins on good used equipment, and you have a store whose focus is promoting the hobby and making it affordable.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I hear all the time from customers coming into my shop. We can't have aquariums in our condo or we moved to a condo so got rid of our big tank. Also most homes now have those nice laminate hardware floors that look so nice until water damage!


 You can thank the insurance companies and the strata landlords for a lot of this. Insurance companies do not want the water damage claims that could happen from an aquarium in condo buildings and so the strata companies just ban them all together. It is too bad because a well cared for aquarium seldom leaks and to punish an entire building for one persons mishap is too bad. They should be more concerned with builders and developers that put electric baseboard heating in with electric hot water tanks in every suite...baseboard heating can cause fires due to dust accumulation and if one of those water tanks bursts while no one is home you can look towards far greater damage than what an aquarium would produce. Often times when a water tanks bursts the water continues to flow into the tank only to flow out of the tank through the burst. a 40 gallon tank that continues to fill and spill could account for hundreds of gallons of water damage. I pity those folks that live in condos with electric baseboard heating and electric hot water tanks...huge electric bills and no way to retrofit that to other forms of heating. throw in an electric range and electric dryer and say hello to BC hydros second tier rate for electrical consumption and billing...even higher rates and monthly bills...throw in your strata fees for the common building amenities and it is even greater bills for the condo owners to pay...oh and I forgot, with all of the absentee foreign ownership in the Vancouver condo market that makes suites with electric hot water tanks even a greater risk, because now you a have a tank that is not even being used so the tank is full of water...rusting the tank and when it bursts you have no idea how to reach the owner...even more damage.


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

I must say in kelowna isn't looking to good either as a monster fish owner I have to get all my fish from ordering them from people on the coast cuz neither of the two stores here have the means to bring them in.... I mean neither of the fish stores have ever heard of a pearl, Galaxy, or leopoldi Ray or many of the monster fish I have.... All from Vancouver or out east.... I know there is a few monster fish keepers in the Okanagan but the stock in the stores is as "basic" as it gets for community fish to cichlids.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I hear all the time from customers coming into my shop. We can't have aquariums in our condo or we moved to a condo so got rid of our big tank. Also most homes now have those nice laminate hardware floors that look so nice until water damage!
> Definitely planted tanks and nano and biotope have become more popular. Even j&l are now selling planted tank supply! Why? Saltwater has slowed a lot as prices on shipping etc have gotten so high which puts the livestock way up. I was told by a supplier that all across the country that stores have slowed on bringing in saltwater fish and higher end fish.
> Higher end discus have slowed. More mid range strains and size and price are selling.
> Vancouver is the pacific rim landing place for sure. But Vancouver also has gotten so expensive to live people are watching their money.
> I know fish sell for higher prices back east.


April, that's very true. Expensive Vancouver living leads to city living style - condos. Even if strata allows it, size and number of tanks are limited when you live in a little apartment. Price of everything has gone up except for my pay cheque. Indeed mine had shrunk nearly 10% after our company was bought out by the Americans. And the poor exchange rate makes it worse for all importers.

Back in the old days, most kids would jump for joy if their parents offer them their own fish tank. Wow! Let's go shop for my new pets! Most kids these days don't care less. Mine actually refuse to have any when I told them there are 3 empty tanks in the garage. They don't even want any since it's too much work. I guess they are too busy with Youtube, Facebook and online gaming. What kids want nowadays - smartphone, tablet, and ps4.

This hobby has becoming less popular for sure. Can't blame anything or anyone. It's just the result of growing technology. Sad but that's the reality. Maybe one day Efish will be on my Xmas shopping list!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> April, that's very true. Expensive Vancouver living leads to city living style - condos. Even if strata allows it, size and number of tanks are limited when you live in a little apartment. Price of everything has gone up except for my pay cheque. Indeed mine had shrunk nearly 10% after our company was bought out by the Americans. And the poor exchange rate makes it worse for all importers.
> 
> Back in the old days, most kids would jump for joy if their parents offer them their own fish tank. Wow! Let's go shop for my new pets! Most kids these days don't care less. Mine actually refuse to have any when I told them there are 3 empty tanks in the garage. They don't even want any since it's too much work. I guess they are too busy with Youtube, Facebook and online gaming. What kids want nowadays - smartphone, tablet, and ps4.
> 
> This hobby has becoming less popular for sure. Can't blame anything or anyone. It's just the result of growing technology. Sad but that's the reality. Maybe one day Efish will be on my Xmas shopping list!


That is so true. sad, but true...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes unfortunately a lot of things are being lost to this era. Fb etc has made everyone read the same things, think the same , etc . People need to get their kids back out doors , forget all the extra curricular activities and embrace slow parenting. Make them curious about their world and learn to see little amazing things in nature. Between running from one activity to the next and reading fb , games and you tube in between there's no time for fish etc. they are drained . 
Kids remember the good times growing up as camping trips etc not their little classes they took after school.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to grow up when finding things to do outside was the daily decision.

Not where to connect!

I think the 'wired' generation is used to instant answers/gratification via Google/utube.

They don't have the time to nurture a tank in my opinion.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> April, that's very true. Expensive Vancouver living leads to city living style - condos. Even if strata allows it, size and number of tanks are limited when you live in a little apartment. Price of everything has gone up except for my pay cheque. Indeed mine had shrunk nearly 10% after our company was bought out by the Americans. And the poor exchange rate makes it worse for all importers.
> 
> Back in the old days, most kids would jump for joy if their parents offer them their own fish tank. Wow! Let's go shop for my new pets! Most kids these days don't care less. Mine actually refuse to have any when I told them there are 3 empty tanks in the garage. They don't even want any since it's too much work. I guess they are too busy with Youtube, Facebook and online gaming. What kids want nowadays - smartphone, tablet, and ps4.
> 
> This hobby has becoming less popular for sure. Can't blame anything or anyone. It's just the result of growing technology. Sad but that's the reality. Maybe one day Efish will be on my Xmas shopping list!


Its truth and some kid even think fishes are dirty or stinky . Lucky my kids are like me not the MOM and they love out door, wild life.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

mikebike said:


> I was fortunate enough to grow up when finding things to do outside was the daily decision.
> 
> Not where to connect!
> 
> ...


Hey hey, I don't find time to nurture a tank - I find time to slave over nine!


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

And here I am trying to convince my parents to let me have another tank. Three tanks plus a quarantine isn't THAT many...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

April said:


> Yes unfortunately a lot of things are being lost to this era. Fb etc has made everyone read the same things, think the same , etc . People need to get their kids back out doors , forget all the extra curricular activities and embrace slow parenting. Make them curious about their world and learn to see little amazing things in nature. Between running from one activity to the next and reading fb , games and you tube in between there's no time for fish etc. they are drained .
> Kids remember the good times growing up as camping trips etc not their little classes they took after school.


This is exactly my parenting philosophy. I take my kids to Maplewood Farm in N.Van., to my friend's farm in Aldergrove to see live chickens, piglets and lambs, and to my friend's cabin near Sumas where we can see live wild deer, rabbits, woodpeckers, ducks and even an owl the other night. I rarely allow them videogaming time and I try to limit their tv time as well. If the weather is nice, they are expected to go outside and play in the backyard. They are already helping their Daddy with his water changes, gardening, and cooking. I want my kids to have an "old fashioned" upbringing and so we will be starting family camping trips (not just "cabining") later this summer, now that Isabella is almost four and old enough to appreciate camping and not need diapers. I also told Irene that the kids will be allowed to choose ONE after school activity at a time. If they want to play a sport or learn a musical instrument, fine. But they will focus on that one activity, rather than be signed up for something different every afternoon like some of Felicia's classmates. Family time and learning about nature, including taking care of fish and tortoises will remain a priority. They can play video games and surf the net when they're older. I want to give them a solid foundation first and hopefully that will stick even when their friends are all trying to get them to play online games, etc. A trip to the local pet shop is still something my girls look forward to and I hope to keep it that way.

And yes, it is very sad to see or hear about so many petstores closing their doors in the last couple of years.

Anthony


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's great Anthony. I did all that with my kids and they are still outdoor kids. They spend almost every waking hour outside . My grandkids have been camping on salt spring island for two years now via bicycle and trailer from Victoria. Beaches , exploring, gardening etc . 
Both of my kids only get around by bike , and grow their own food. It does rub off and builds fond memories. I never let my kids watch cartoons more because of the commercials for junk toys and food etc. they watched nature shows, learning shows etc.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to say that parenting style can keep kids from playing video games, but in my experience, once they hit the teen years and get cell phones it just happens; granted, it happens to some more than others, so maybe that is where the parenting style _does_ come in to play. My 14 year old happily plays Minecraft in his room while his African cichlid tank bubbles away in the background. He still studies the tank and tells me when various fish are holding, and we've even tried to raise some fry in a grow out tank. Still, if I asked him to choose between Minecraft and the fish tank, I wonder which one he would choose? 

As for the "fall of the hobby", I've been around long enough to see a few cycles. I am sure we are in the trough of one now and that in another 5+ years there will be an upswing.

Speaking of upswing, I hear golf is hurting these days too. Sports/hobbies all go in cycles, up and down.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it also goes with the economy. My kids did spend time on the Internet and games but quit all games and decided they were not good.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

The other problem I can think is sometimes fish keeping start with impulse buying and it ends badly. My friend took his twins to PNE and bought 2 gold fish (probably feeder goldfish) but he didn't have tank and supply at home. Fish died over night and kids cried like crazy and he swear he will not buy fish for his kid again. He also said he don't want to end up be the guy clean the aquarium and feed fish because kid will get bored in few days. 

Sometimes people doesn't search for local fish store, they went to the fish store that is closet to them or most convenient. I was like that before I this forum and use to buy form pet habitat at Metrotown until I found I was rip off big time. (They sold me rummy nose tetra for 7.50 each and I bought 6. s.o.b)

Some times stores don'tt have proper trained staff and it discourage people to try the habit. Pet habitat at metrotown will be example again. Their staff will simple tell you that your water pH is not right if your fish died. Heck they even sold me albino cory back as as chinese algae eater. (I didn't know the name of corys.). They also sell ramshorn snails for couple dollars while most store can't wait to get rid of them. Last week I also saw a family buying angel fish from them and asked if angel fish will fight with their the neon tetra, the staff simply said no instead tell them the angel might eat neon tetra if Angel grow big enough.

Space is definitely the problem. There are less and less SFH and condos become smaller and smaller. People will have to settle for nano tank. I mean there just isn't any space to place 45 gallon tank in a newly build 800 to 900 sf 2 bedroom condo. I mean you can't even place a queen size bed in the master bedroom in those condos. At end you will find people try to buy gold fish and place them in 6 gallon fluval edge. (Saw it once at pet culture Richmond and staff was kind enough to tell the buyer that gold fish can grow up to 6 inch.)


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Keeping aquarium fish in Singapore is hugely popular and most people live in small apartments. If strata rules in Vancouver are forbidding people from having aquariums, that is a problem.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

To Stratos' point, fishkeeping in Asia has always been a huge hobby and I don't think that's going to change. I have several friends with family over there and they all have tanks. If you think our real estate market is crazy, you should see their's. Very comparable. 

I think if anything it would be harder to get kids into it now with the myriad of things that they can do to occupy their time and spend their money on. I remember when I started when I was around 14, it was a fun way to spend my time and the work I put into my tanks I was very proud of. Also there were lots of LFS I could go to and get my inspiration. I think for me that part is the most disappointing. I can't see my kids getting into this anymore, until possibly later in adulthood when they are more likely to focus their attention on things they enjoy.


----------



## DBM (May 12, 2010)

Yes there is less interest in the hobby, but a lot of it can be attributed to the very price sensitive market in the lower mainland. The large stores with cheap as hell prices don't offer anything even related to quality service - which ends up in new hobbiests dropping out due to poor success. The small guys who try to compete with their prices can't afford to hire additional staff which would result in quality customer service.
Bread and Butter fish, and new customers are what drives the industry. I worked in the industry for almost 20 years off and on, what I would do if I had deep pockets is open a small fish only shop, cherry pick my fish from the wholesalers, purchase from local hobbiests if they could meet my quality standards, offer incredible customer service - like set a customer's tank kit if they needed help, and open up next door to a Petsmart! Better yet I'd open it in Calgary or Edmonton. You'd be surprised what kind of volume these customer service based businesses could do, and they wouldn't have to discount their prices as much. 

I haven't been in their store for quite a few years, but look at how long Aquarium's West has been around.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Quality fish and good customer service always shows well. I like Aquarium's West, though it is far so we only go when we are visiting the Vancouver Aquarium. They ordered me in some EBJDs that an experienced fish keeper told me were a very good quality bred fish. We asked about catfish and they suggested the hoplo and ordered some in for us. These are now our favourites as they are out even in the day. It's always a pleasant and interesting experience to go to that store, very clean tanks, good prices, and friendly helpful staff. One time my son and I promised ourselves we would only buy fish that day if they had the two species we were looking for, but hadn't been able to find elsewhere (red phantoms and boesmani rainbows). They had both! Great store. I can see why it has lasted so long.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

stratos. I am from Taiwan and fish keeping is also popular while most people live in condo as well. I am not sure about Singapore, but condo building structure are different between Canada and Taiwan. In Taiwan all the buildings have solid concrete wall and floor, if your tank leaks, you will only flood your own unit instead your and unit below you. In Taiwan there is also no strata to tell you what you can do or not. (Not sure about newly build luxury building, they may have strata. But they most likely don't have that many bylaws like strata in Canada) 

Aquarium relate item and livestock are also cheap compare to Canada. 20 Neon Tetra is about 88 Taiwan dollar. (about 3.50 Canadian dollar while here in Canada we are talking about 1 neon tetra for 2 dollar.) Cardinal Tetra 10 for 200 Taiwan dollar, Rummy nose tetra 12 for 100. I understand Canada local fish store need to add shipment to their cost, I guess the price difference is due to lock of local breeder in Vancouver. 

It is same as dog or cat, they are so cheap and people can abandon them without second thought. My mom saw a cute maltese at Pet habitat but she was shocked when she learned it is going to cost 3000 dollars and more to own it when maltese is about 500 in Taiwan. (There are a lot of puppy mill in Taiwan thou.)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

In Asia being a fish farm is a very respected business especially considering they supply the rest of the world with stock. Here...you are a fish geek. 90 percent of the expenses for the fish is used exchange, permits, shipping fees, packing fees, Heslth certificates, cargo fees,


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

True.

However at same time i think higher price teach kids value their pet's life better. You have to learn about cycle, water change, fish compatibility ..etc otherwise you will waste all your hard earn money when live stock died. It is shameful I remember when I was young, I never learned how to keep fish alive. If the fish died, parents will just take me to aquarium store and buy some more because they are cheap. I can't remember how many Red-eared slider I had when I was young, I don't think any of them make to adult because aquarium store always sell them with those small plastic cage and they probably only last couple months before you went back to store and buy them again.

This is how I used to keep red-eared slider, I guess people will cry inhumane but that is how store sell them and never teach kids how to take care them.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

stratos said:


> Keeping aquarium fish in Singapore is hugely popular and most people live in small apartments. If strata rules in Vancouver are forbidding people from having aquariums, that is a problem.


The reason Asia is popular because of Feng Shui. Fish tank is water so they must have if they believe it. So I don't think fish hobby will ever get faded in Asia at all. Here in the western its truly a hobby.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

hondas3000 said:


> The reason Asia is popular because of Feng Shui. Fish tank is water so they must have if they believe it. So I don't think fish hobby will ever get faded in Asia at all. Here in the western its truly a hobby.


That is also true. I know people in Hong Kong believe black gold fish can block any bad luck that is going to happen to you, however you need to have odd number of black gold fish. (some will do 1 black and 6 red.) They believe if black gold fish died for no reason, than that means it died for you in your place.

Aquarium tank in good location suppose to make your rich as well. Perhaps that is why TD bank in Richmond at garden city road has a big aquarium inside the bank. =)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool well I hope my fish tanks in my shop are all placed in the right places! Lol.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> The reason Asia is popular because of Feng Shui. Fish tank is water so they must have if they believe it. So I don't think fish hobby will ever get faded in Asia at all. Here in the western its truly a hobby.


Tell me about it. One of my closest friend's mom keeps an empty 50 gallon running in her house. Moving water is good feng shui, I just see it as a waste of potential :bigsmile: Interesting about the black goldfish, I've only heard that exact thing in regards with Arowanas but it makes sense. Simple things like no groups of 4, etc, etc...

And maybe to clarify, "fall of the hobby" may have been a bit hyperbolic, I was just sad to see 4 "big" well known stores close particularly in this year of 2015. One a year would have been less stress to my young heart


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

outsider said:


> That is also true. I know people in Hong Kong believe black gold fish can block any bad luck that is going to happen to you, however you need to have odd number of black gold fish. (some will do 1 black and 6 red.) They believe if black gold fish died for no reason, than that means it died for you in your place.
> 
> Aquarium tank in good location suppose to make your rich as well. Perhaps that is why TD bank in Richmond at garden city road has a big aquarium inside the bank. =)


Yes, I have heard of it too. Lot of people love fish for that reason, especially the businessmen, but my parents never believe in it. My father-in-law did go by the Feng Shui set up when he was keeping Koi's in HK. I believe it was 1 black, 2 gold, 1 silver... with a total of 7 or 9 fish!? The other reason why this hobby is way more popular in HK (Asia) is because most people have busy work schedule there. Working 10 hours day, 6 days a week, isn't uncommon (My parents actually worked 7 days week for over 10 yrs. Their only break is during Chinese New Year which they closed their store for 7-10 days). What other pets are as low maintenance as these fishy friends? And yes, they are CHEAP! $3 Cdn. for a bag of tetras/guppies! I think they make the best pets but my kids just never consider them as pets. They say real pets are the ones that you can 'pet' and play with. Their wishes finally came true when we adopted 2 kittens last Sept.

Yeah I can't do this to my fish.... :lol:


Growing up in a jungle of concrete, I never knew what back yard is until I was 14. Nature isn't something that you see everyday. The kids growing up here sure are some lucky ones. My 13 yrs old boy n 9 yrs old girl love playing most sports. Indeed I'm having trouble keeping them in the house these days. They are always out biking and playing basketball with friends. I usually don't see them till 6 or 7pm. Kids grow up fast! So fast that my girl wouldn't even go fish shopping with me. She said she rather have a play date with her buddies. 

They also enjoy camping with their scout groups since they were 6. Some of the things that they do are insane to me. Things like winter camping in subzero condition (snow or shine), night hike - starts late evening and ends in the morning. Well, not for me! I rather stay home n play with my fish. Lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I also think the location does not help... we live in one of the most beautiful cites in the world.. The best ski resorts in the world in winter and the best lake/sea beaches in the world in summer. people want to spend more time outside..
As for kids, I guess I'm lucky as my 9 yrs old daughter loves this hobby.. she loves LFS trips, picking up fishes, corals... One of the reasons, I'm in this hobby.. BTW Jtang, nice guns!!


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

JTang said:


> Yes, I have heard of it too. Lot of people love fish for that reason, especially the businessmen, but my parents never believe in it. My father-in-law did go by the Feng Shui set up when he was keeping Koi's in HK. I believe it was 1 black, 2 gold, 1 silver... with a total of 7 or 9 fish!? The other reason why this hobby is way more popular in HK (Asia) is because most people have busy work schedule there. Working 10 hours day, 6 days a week, isn't uncommon (My parents actually worked 7 days week for over 10 yrs. Their only break is during Chinese New Year which they closed their store for 7-10 days). What other pets are as low maintenance as these fishy friends? And yes, they are CHEAP! $3 Cdn. for a bag of tetras/guppies! I think they make the best pets but my kids just never consider them as pets. They say real pets are the ones that you can 'pet' and play with. Their wishes finally came true when we adopted 2 kittens last Sept.
> 
> Yeah I can't do this to my fish.... :lol:
> 
> ...


I am surprised your father in law didn't have Arowana because all the big business has it. Arowana is called dragon fish in Chinese and Chinese Dragon is symbol of king/emperor which owner will wish the business will raise up to the sky like dragon. However my friend from Hong Kong told me that they won't never keep Arowana at home because it is too ferocious and bad to the family. I guess Arowana has strong "chi" that can counter any bad luck, however the "chi" may back fire if there are elder or weak family member as they wil be hurted by the "chi".

I would call it lucky trouble as your kids enjoy go out and play instead stay at home in front tv, computers or cell phones. (Thou I have no right to say other as I am bigger nerds than other.) Cute kid and cool cat and that cat seem enjoy it.

and

Man.. I miss my airsoft as I have bunch back in Taiwan when I was young.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Haaha those are my "friendly guns". They are more of wall decor than anything as I havent fired them for over a year! I hope they still work. Lol
Outsider, my father-in-law is no big business man. Besides, I don't think they have room for a big tank in their 500 Sq ft condo.  As for the kids, they sure love all the tech stuff when they are home. My girl is a big carton fan while my son is a computer nerd. He's our in-house computer tech since several years ago (both hardware n WiFi, networking stuff...). He put together a video clip for his school project last year using video editing software. Pretty neat! Almost like a movie preview you see on Youtube. He said it's really easy to do. Made me feel so old school n outdated. Lol
Odin (my girl's cat) doesn't mind at all. He's really close to her n enjoys being carried around in the bag for hours. He also loves sleeping on my lap when I'm watching TV. Not Thor (son's cat) though! That guy would jump out the second you put him in that carrying bag!


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

JTang said:


> Haaha those are my "friendly guns". They are more of wall decor than anything as I havent fired them for over a year! I hope they still work. Lol
> Outsider, my father-in-law is no big business man. Besides, I don't think they have room for a big tank in their 500 Sq ft condo.  As for the kids, they sure love all the tech stuff when they are home. My girl is a big carton fan while my son is a computer nerd. He's our in-house computer tech since several years ago (both hardware n WiFi, networking stuff...). He put together a video clip for his school project last year using video editing software. Pretty neat! Almost like a movie preview you see on Youtube. He said it's really easy to do. Made me feel so old school n outdated. Lol
> Odin (my girl's cat) doesn't mind at all. He's really close to her n enjoys being carried around in the bag for hours. He also loves sleeping on my lap when I'm watching TV. Not Thor (son's cat) though! That guy would jump out the second you put him in that carrying bag!


I was tempted to buy those airsoft when I went to badland paintball to get my 20oz paintball co2 for my tank. However I am a big guy, not really smart idea to have those around. My friend also told me that his friend whom is a cop almost shot a kid with airsoft.

My uncle used to have a red Arowana but he had it in his home instead his office. Not sure if it is coincidence, he wasn't doing to well with the red arowana like my friend said. Oh well that isn't something I understand. I mean base on Feng Shui you aren't suppose to have any large mirror in the bed room and face your bed because that is bad for your health, My bed room (master bedroom) closet doors are covered with full size mirrors and I don't have any major health problem.

Kids are really smart these days, sometimes it is hard to keep up.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

A Pint-Sized Marine Biologist | AquaBlog

I get some flack from people who think that I am over indulging or spoiling my son by buying all these tanks and fish, but I am very happy that he has found a hobby and is so enthusiastic about it. I think it is very important to encourage a child's interests and to participate in them. Fortunately it was also my hobby as a child, so I enjoy it too, and we are both as bad as each other for wanting to get new fish. I am frequently amazed by Max's knowledge of fish species and their habitats. I am also glad this forum exists, I have learned a lot about fish keeping from it and that has enabled us to have such good success with our four tanks. Oh yeah, five tanks now as we just started a 10g for a betta and african frogs! We have our eye on a 210g, just as soon as we figure out the space and money issue!


----------

